# recoil issue with G20 10mm



## ronarndt (Mar 10, 2019)

I recently bought a Glock G20 10 mm. Despite all of the reports I heard about the 10 mm recoil being excessive, I have no problem with it.........except after firing about 100 rounds my trigger finger, the fleshy part that contacts the trigger, was moderately sore. Almost like I had repeatedly whacked it on something sharp or rough. I've fired thousands of rounds with other handguns and never had this happen. I checked the trigger and there is nothing sharp on it. What am I missing?


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

Never heard of that occurring before. Sorry cant offer you any advice.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't use Glocks, so I'm not very well qualified...
But that has never stopped me from commenting before. So why should it stop me now?

It could be that the thin spaces between the Glock's actual trigger and its inside-the-trigger, safety-lever device are catching and irritating your trigger-finger's skin.

You are using something that is, effectively, rough.
Those thin spaces create a sort of roughness.

Eventually, your finger will develop a thin callous on its surface, and the problem will disappear.


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I don't use Glocks, so I'm not very well qualified...
> But that has never stopped me from commenting before. So why should it stop me now?
> 
> It could be that the thin spaces between the Glock's actual trigger and its inside-the-trigger, safety-lever device are catching and irritating your trigger-finger's skin.
> ...


That would be my guess as well.


----------



## ronarndt (Mar 10, 2019)

Thanks for replies. This is the first pistol I have used with the Glock safety trigger. I also wondered about how the rapid re-set to the fire position of the trigger might be causing the irritation, despite all of the recoil going the opposite direction. On my Beretta, Taurus and Springfield pistols the trigger does not move much in DA mode, but the Glock has to move back about 3/8 inch each time it fires and the two trigger parts interact like scissors. Maybe I should just follow Steve's suggestion and run a couple thousand rounds to toughen up my trigger finger. Other than this minor problem, I like the pistol. I replaced the little hard-to-grasp forward slide release and the stock slide lock with an extended version that you can work easier, so it performs well.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I shoot my G19 pretty regularly and have not had any issues with the trigger finger. I may have an advantage in that respect since I have fitted a Ghost Evo Elite trigger assembly in it.

GW


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I noticed that the edge of the triggers on my Glocks is a little sharp. maybe your finger isn't pulling straight back, or maybe you're curling your finger around the trigger, so the edge of the trigger is digging into your finger.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Google Glock Trigger Slap.


----------

